# Stalking Stryder (& co)



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a continuation of an older Journal that I'm re-starting, because pages of broken photobucket links really makes me twitch. Old thread here; http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/stalking-stryder-592826/page23/



Stryder is fat and out of shape so I've been trying to ride him more. He isn't particular thrilled about it, but he goes. I loaded him up in the trailer and did a quick 2 mile solo ride at a nearby state park. I love that he goes out alone, our main problem is water crossings or if something looks dark and scary - he won't want to cross it. For now I'm just getting off and hand-walking him past/over such obstacles but I'm hoping to buddy up with someone with a more confidence trail horse that can lead him through it. 

Oberon will be three in March and is almost a solid 15.1h. We've been doing ground work the past two weeks. When we started his biggest issue was standing still, but a few hours tied to a tree have cured that for the most part. Now it's saddle time! I bought a cheap, old, heavy saddle for this specific purpose. He loves the attention but isn't so sure about this work thing.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Subbing! Stryder is the cutest thing and Oberon isn't bad for the eye either


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm subbing as well.. I used to love reading your other thread.. I went back and looked at some of mine and the broken photobucket links drove me up the wall as well.. I thought about starting a new one now that I actually have stuff to add but decided not to..lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Subbing! Excited for new posts! I also have a fat ol' horse, that I'm trying to get into shape. She and Stryder would make a good couple! lol


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad to see you and the boys back! I hear you on the Photobucket meltdown-still angry about that.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll be sure to try to update this thread.

Plans for tomorrow include trying to pony Oberon off Stryder. I have done it once before ( almost a year ago.) The main problem is Oberon walks like a snail, and Stryder is super forward... which results in me pulling on Oberon. Ah well, guess we'll see.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Decided to keep things light and easy today and just went for a ride around the farm. Ponied Oberon with us, and they did very well. It's only the 2nd time I've ponied him ( and 1st in several months), and they've been in separate fields the last few weeks. I only had to stop them from biting on each other once 


They sure do make a handsome pair.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Ha, I'm so bad at updating.

Haven't done much with Oberon since the above. Trying to put a round pen up at the farm but everytime we plan it, it snows! Wtf man. And when it's not snowing it's too muddy to drive in the panels. Soon though, soon.

Here are some random December pictures of my horses.

Okay nevermind on the pictures, the uploads are failing! But.. anyway hi.

.... Pictures would be better.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

